# Bass Tracker boats



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to turnaway from the serf and go to fresh water.Are bass tracker boats good? I'm on a budget.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

They are good value for the money. I would look used first though...good deals to be had out there right now.


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I owned one of the 16ft Panfish stick steer ones years ago and loved it. They have made many improvements since the one I had. I would buy another one.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Have had three of them. Still have last one PT 175. Used it on Lake Erie in some pretty good waves. Handle very well. No splash over the front. Been in 6 ft or better. Not by choice. Good value for the money. Dont know how far I would travel out in the Gulf.

RJ


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

just bought a 2010 pro 16 in may from Destin Basspro. have taken it out 8 times already. like it better every time i use it. great 1st bass boat. if you do decide to buy new, spend the extra grand for the larger motor....... worth it. Ron


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a Pro 17. Excellent boat. I'm with fishallyear, upgrade the engine if you can afford it. Mine was underpowered. The problem with most bass trackers/nitros is that they are underpowered from the factory to keep the overall cost down. In my opinion, you should max the HP to whatever is on the hull plate.

You can also use the price to benchmark against other aluminum boats to make sure you are getting your moneys worth. I don't think they are any better than any of the other aluminums though. I traded my Tracker for an Xpress and that was an even better boat, so look around and compare prices and options. There is a very wide range of what you can get for your money.

Hope this helps, Amarillo


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the info, very helpful.

Eric


----------

